

Engineering at Kiva - nowarninglabel
http://blog.kiva.org/kivablog/2015/01/15/engineering-the-kiva-connection-and-building-a-creative-culture

======
nowarninglabel
Saw the Netflix post and remembered I'd recently written a post for Kiva that
briefly talks about working there and that it could be interesting. Feel free
to ask me things if there's something you want to know more about.

